# new poster



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

I am 20 years old and originally from Pakistan but never paid a visit there. I have been born and brought up here in Dubai - UAE. I want to leave for a vacation to tunisia without parents permission ... i think i should be regarded as an adult .. old enough to choose for herself and travel alone to anywhere ?! :S 

Can you shine some light on resolving this issue so i could proceed with my vacation smoothly :/ without any legal issues.


Thanks alot & awaiting your reply!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've made a post of your own so that people will see it and may have answers for you in due course

Jo


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> I've made a post of your own so that people will see it and may have answers for you in due course
> 
> Jo


Thanks alot !  

I will be back checking on you guys soon!

Take care all :*


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

helpplx said:


> I am 20 years old and originally from Pakistan but never paid a visit there. I have been born and brought up here in Dubai - UAE. I want to leave for a vacation to tunisia without parents permission ...* i think i should be regarded as an adult .. old enough to choose for herself and travel alone to anywhere ?! *:S
> 
> Can you shine some light on resolving this issue so i could proceed with my vacation smoothly :/ without any legal issues.
> 
> ...


Why don't you say this exact same thing to your parents and give them a chance? If they're not the liberal kind, then I'm sure they'll say "no" but at least you'll have tried. Are your friends going with you? Do you have a Tunisian boyfriend with whom you'd like to travel? In any case, people on this forum do not know you so really would not be the best people to give you advice on how to sneak out without your parents' knowledge.

I'm surprised that you're 20 years old, lived here all your life and never been to Pakistan ever, considering it's so close to Dubai.


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't you say this exact same thing to your parents and give them a chance? If they're not the liberal kind, then I'm sure they'll say "no" but at least you'll have tried. Are your friends going with you? Do you have a Tunisian boyfriend with whom you'd like to travel? In any case, people on this forum do not know you so really would not be the best people to give you advice on how to sneak out without your parents' knowledge.
> 
> I'm surprised that you're 20 years old, lived here all your life and never been to Pakistan ever, considering it's so close to Dubai.




I have said the same exact thing to my parents asked for their permission but they have said no straight forward without even blinking for a second! ! 

Yes they are not the liberal kind, you got that absolutely right! Yeap i tried my best and several times but still their mind remains unchanged and stubborn. 

Yeah they dont know me true ... Yes i have a tunisian boyfriend (22 years old) and my parents are against that too so basically i am stranded with no freedom at all and i have strong belief that 20 years and 9 months (almost 21 in january) should have the right to travel without consent :/ and i can not wait till i am 21!! I need to fly this week ! lane: lane: Exactly its going to be a sneak out but i am just stuck with this consent thing. I have spoken to tunisian embassy they have said that you are 18+ we have no objection as per your travel but at UAE airports they might ask for a consent to travel  so they leave me confused and hestitated!

Its not so shocking  I prefer Dubai over Pakistan !! :tongue1:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I can only assume that as you are a Pakistani and you live in Dubai things are different for you with regards to parental control, religion, lifestyle. Generally in the west, the age of being considered to do as you please without parental consent is 18. So therefore I cant see a problem?? So I'm probably not qualified to answer you. However, you have to take all factors into account. If you upset your parents or go against what is considered decent and right to them, then you may have to face the consequences of upsetting them irreparably

Jo xxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Jojo. Besides, why the sudden rush to travel to Tunisia? You mentioned that you need to travel this week. Are there any other complications that are compelling you to leave Dubai?
It sounds like you come from a very traditional Pakitani family and I really wouldn't advise you to run away because that could have serious implications for you and your boyfriend.


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with Jojo. Besides, why the sudden rush to travel to Tunisia? You mentioned that you need to travel this week. Are there any other complications that are compelling you to leave Dubai?
> It sounds like you come from a very traditional Pakitani family and I really wouldn't advise you to run away because that could have serious implications for you and your boyfriend.


Well it is a '' runaway '' !! There are other factors that have resulted in this and trust me those are not negotiable !! I am ready to do anything to make it through so that i could leave by 28th September 2011. I have applied for tunisian visa and will book a hotel through a friends credit card and 1  will be getting my visa by 25-26 so i need to resolve this consent issue before that !! 

Guys any legal advice or personal advice would be really appreciated at the moment and really if a family is ''traditional'' or whatever but they can not be enforcing things onto their children and expect them to do as they please


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As someone from a subcontinental background who is also from a very traditional family, I can assure you that your parents and older brothers/sisters will continue to enforce things on you until you are married. This isn't your fault and quite frankly there isn't much you can do to change that because this is our culture.

If you're pregnant and you're not married, I would suggest you tell your parents right away. You really shouldn't be making life changing decisions on your own without your family's support especially when you live in a place like Dubai. You're still a minor in legal terms so your boyfriend could stand to get arrested and thrown in jail if you run away with him because he is an adult (22 years).


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> As someone from a subcontinental background who is also from a very traditional family, I can assure you that your parents and older brothers/sisters will continue to enforce things on you until you are married. This isn't your fault and quite frankly there isn't much you can do to change that because this is our culture.
> 
> If you're pregnant and you're not married, I would suggest you tell your parents right away. You really shouldn't be making life changing decisions on your own without your family's support especially when you live in a place like Dubai. You're still a minor in legal terms so your boyfriend could stand to get arrested and thrown in jail if you run away with him because he is an adult (22 years).


Wow he can get arrested ! like how by international police !? :s well after 3 months i would be 21 but emmm i can not wait so long :/ and if tunisian embassy can provide visa to a minor then why can not UAE government let me go uffff !! 

Well I am aware of that I would cause a huge dispute between me and my family but i am simaltaneously sure that i can get through with flying out !! I hope I can personal message you pamela0810 or can we switch email IDs on a better sharing of problems and knpwledge ? What say ?


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

Oooh yeah I am not pregnant !!


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

I am single and I am the eldest with no brothers !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You may PM me but I would say the same thing that I just did in this thread. Speak with your parents and hope that better judgement prevails.

If you're the only child and you're not pregnant, then it's not too much of an emergency. Speak with your parents.


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone else keen on advising me !! 

As living in Dubai and considered a minor (but not after 3 months cux i would be 21 then) can anyone find out for me by calling around or know from personal exparience how can i go through with my travel without consent from parents or if its necessary or not ..if necessary then any way to avoid it or anything to replace it with? !! 
Awaiting reply :*


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

You seemed to be focused on just the UAE regulations and going on this holiday. What about when you come back - have you thought about the fallout with your parents and is this holiday really worth all that hassle?

If you're family is as conservative as you're making out then realistically will they want you back if you've gone on holiday with your boyfriend without their consent. What happens afterwards?


----------



## helpplx (Sep 20, 2011)

5herry said:


> You seemed to be focused on just the UAE regulations and going on this holiday. What about when you come back - have you thought about the fallout with your parents and is this holiday really worth all that hassle?
> 
> If you're family is as conservative as you're making out then realistically will they want you back if you've gone on holiday with your boyfriend without their consent. What happens afterwards?


YES !! I am focused 100% on this vacation !! I am not planning to return i have a place for me set up in canada !! and i will be working in tunisia as i am not considered a minor there until i get my canadian visa for studies or work !! and i have enough savings to be there in tunisia without even working for 2 months maximum!!!!! 

Now anyone with a positive approach on further helping me with my situation rather than giving me concerns would be appreciated !! If anyone holds an interest on my situation kindly pm me to know about it well ! :ranger: 

Again i need a solution to my issue! Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you met him before or is this an online thing?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

helpplx said:


> YES !! I am focused 100% on this vacation !! I am not planning to return i have a place for me set up in canada !! and i will be working in tunisia as i am not considered a minor there until i get my canadian visa for studies or work !! and i have enough savings to be there in tunisia without even working for 2 months maximum!!!!!
> 
> Now anyone with a positive approach on further helping me with my situation rather than giving me concerns would be appreciated !! If anyone holds an interest on my situation kindly pm me to know about it well ! :ranger:
> 
> Again i need a solution to my issue! Thanks


why don't you just wait until you turn 21 then?? 

not sure what you want us to say and you already know the answer to your question. To the UAE immigration authorities you are still underage, period.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Listen sweety

1st of all - it's not a vacation you're going on...you're emigrating to another country / running away which is completely a different kettle of fish to the situation you have explained in your first post. 

You also have asked for legal and personal advice on a public forum - which I have given. If you don't like the advice - don't take it but don't brand it negative just because it's something you don't want to think about.

I hope someone gives you the answer you're looking for - whatever that may be.

S.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

We were all young and headstrong once... most of us have been led by the hormones down a path we might not have chosen in different (read: clear headed) circumstances.

I am going to read between the lines for you and suggest that this is not about the Tunisia trip, its more about perceived freedom and the urge to rebel and be your own woman?

I have to agree with 5herry I'm afraid (sorry if that's not what you want to hear from us) I am a father myself and from a different generation from you (as well as a different culture) yet, there is one overarching rule that I can assure you from bitter experience is totally rock solid:

*'You can do whatever you like in this world with the proviso that you must be prepared to accept the consequences'*

Ask yourself this, "what will I come home to after taking this route?" Is it worth it?

Best of luck with that
Wazza (yep, I would go to Tunisia lol! I never could control my hormones)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As someone who is probably old enough to be your Grandmother (but I have also 'lived' just a little !), my inclination now would be to say go and enjoy but you need to think about the 'what ifs' and there are an awful lot of them. The biggest thing is (because I am pretty sure you are going) protect yourself, emotionally, mentally and physically. You see this as your 'eacape' and it could well end up being equally as much of a 'prison' if you don't! The last thing you need is to be tied down by anything 'unwanted' and yes, I am being diplomatic here, but hormones are hormones at the end of the day....


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

This threat sounds to me like the "Indian movies" I used to watch years ago, girl wants boyfriend, family doesn't like the girl's boyfriend, girl runs away and comes back years later, family accepts girl with boyfriend, etc... but that is just a movie...

I come from a different country, family background, and personal background as well, so I wouldn't know how will your family react to your runaway... from my own experience, I left my country (legally and with my family consent although crying mom & dad for months) when I was 20 years old to a country I didn't know or even spoke the same language, had no friends or family... and it was HARD, I survived and would do it all over again, but not many people had the same results. 

So even if you have a boyfriend there (I don't know your story), this change will be difficult and you will miss your family, will want to call them to ask for advice, you might need someone's help, and unless you are 100% sure you can count with your boyfriend to be a decent man, and help you get a job and if you are 100% sure you can get this job before your savings run out; and unless you are sure you can get your Canadian visa without a legal status in Tunisia (tourist visa might not help when getting your Canadian visa for studies)... then you should not do it in such a rush.

Have you thought if you do not get your Canadian visa later, will you stay in Tunisia or will you be able to come back to Dubai to your family? Have you thought about the pain/shame/consequences of your running away to your family? Is 2/3 months really that unbearable to wait? 

That being said, if you really have your mind set on this "vacation/runaway", why don't you call the airport directly, immigration counter, or pay a short visit to the airport and ask that question, since you will be an adult soon, they might only check your birth year. 

Have you ever needed another NOC from your parents for any other legal procedure? that you can "fake" somehow and make it look like it's a new one? Can you ask your friends around your same age if they've traveled alone before? and their experience at the airport?

Additionally do you know of any other group of people travelling on the same dates with you? if you go in a mix group of friends adults and minors included, you might not have any trouble...

And good luck!


----------

